# Supsepate uterus - anyone?



## Shared (Jul 23, 2010)

I was told after a scan that I may have a supsepate uterus and offered a surgery on the spot! I asked for HSG instead as I am really sceptical - had HSG and laparoscopy before and nothing was found. Has anyone had this diagnosis and a surgery? I wonder how it affects your ability to conceive and carry pregnancy to term? Also has anyone had a 3D scan in London, where and how much does it cost?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I have a septate uterus and if you use search tool, you'll find other ladies on here who have same or similar such as bicornuate uterus.

A laparoscopy wouldn't be able to detect any abnormality with your womb as it only looks within your abdominal cavity, not within the actual womb.  Even an HSG may not pick it up.

I had my first lap 22 years ago and then I had an HSG and at no point did they detect I had septate uterus.  I also conceived unexpectedly 21 years ago and again, wasn't picked up.

However I had subsequent laparoscopies plus hysteroscopies and it was because of the hysteroscopy, which is where a fine scope with camera is inserted via cervix into womb that it was found that I had septate uterus which meant it was sort of heartshaped.

During that hysteroscopy I had corrective surgery where the septum was cut back, although couldn't remove completely as it could weaken the womb muscle wall.  I've also had further surgery to it at other times.

There is no reason why you shouldn't be able to conceive (I have 6 times in total, that I know of, 5 of which have been early mc's) but depending on the severity of it, it may cause implantation issues, possible miscarriage and chance of baby being born pre-term.  However, this will all depend on how badly your womb is effected and also whether you decide to have any surgery to help correct it.  Despite me having this problem (as well as a fair few other things causing fertility issues!), my consultant has advised me that it shouldn't stop me conceiving or having successful pregnancy (the reasons for my miscarriages are due to combination of uterine adhesions, endometrisosis, immune and blood clotting problems and possibly some part to the septate uterus)

Perhaps it would be worth having a hysteroscopy rather than an HSG or HyCosy as hysteroscopy looks directly inside your womb and they can do any surgery there and then, if needed.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Shared (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you so much Natasha! This is so helpful to me. I imagine that hysteroscopy is done under general anstesia, so I was hoping for something less invasive to confirm the diagnosis before doing the surgery. I was also told that I can do a 3D scan. I wonder if you or anyone else had it?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

All my hysteroscopies have been done under GA but that's because they've either been alongside a laparoscopy or have involved surgery to correct septate, remove adhesions and polyps.

I have read of some women having a hysteroscopy with either local anaesthetic or just strong painkillers so it can be done.

I've never had a 3D scan....didn't need one as I was diagnosed with the septate uterus during a hysteroscopy, years ago, well before we even started ttc.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Shared (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you! again! I also had a HyCosy before and it was all normal.  I shall try for a local hysteroscopy.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Many places do 3 d pregnancy scans and I was given a complementary one by my clinic when I was still bleeding 3 weeks after my mc at a follow up appointment to check the uterus was empty.

The normal price for a pelvic US scan at the London Womens clinic is £150, requiring a doctor referral, and a 3d scan with CD is £225.

You could phone around and ask - there are several places that do them.

A hysteroscopy is the most accurate view.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a 3d transvaginal scan on Friday and they think I may have this, which contradicts my hysteroscopy pictures that I had in my hand, but it was a year earlier so may have grown. Dr at CRGH (UCH) are going to discuss it

L x


----------

